# hook up (casual meeting)



## Camillou

Bonjour!

Je souhaiterai savoir ce que signifie en français l'expression "hook-up". Merci d'avance.

*Moderator note:*  multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## tdanielle

Des que j'entends "hook-up" je pense a une liaison sexuelle, pas forcement une aventure sans lendemain mais plus generalement deux personnes qui s'embrassent, se frollent, etc....
Il y a neanmoins plusieurs sens pour cette expression, comme l'indique les autres reponses.


----------



## teamdean

Hook-up in the sexual or relationship sense refers to getting together with someone.  It is used by younger, single people, and often implies a one-night stand, but not always.

"I hooked up with that girl at the bar last night."

"He was looking to hook up with someone."

"I can't believe she hooked up with him!"

Not exactly describing a meaningful relatiosnship


----------



## Francis Nugent Dixon

"Hook-up" is "Connection", in French, whatever the area of use !


----------



## mersplace

Francis Nugent Dixon said:
			
		

> "Hook-up" is "Connection", in French, whatever the area of use !


 
Definitely, Francis, 'hook-up' is a connection.
Here, in West Coast Canada, there are a few meanings to 'hook-up'.
"Hook-up" - "Do you want to hook-up for coffee later?" Purely innocent. In this sense, both people are having a very busy day but it would be great to 'connect'.
"Hooking-up" - "We (my girlfriend and I) are hooking-up at the end of the month." - implies an impending common-law relationship, shacking up, etc
"hooked-up" - "We hooked up last night." - as explained by tdanielle and teamdean  - not a meaningful relationship

Are meanings to 'hook-up', regional?


----------



## FrenchMajor

"Hook someone up", as a verb, can also coloquially mean that you receive / received something free of charge:

"I've got a buddy who works at Starbucks, he hooks me up all the time"
Meaning:
"I have a friend who works at Starbucks who gives me free stuff"

Or
As a noun,

"I've got a hook-up at Starbucks, all the free caffeine you could ever need."


----------



## gerardovox

C'est un peu familier expression pour "become boyfriend and girlfriend"

Girl to boy:   "you know I wonder why we never hooked-up after all these years being friends"

Je me demande"pourquoi on n'arrive pas à ______ après tel longtemps comme des bons amis.


Merci d'avance!!


----------



## wildan1

_sortir ensemble_, ou tout autre rencontre sexuelle (très ambigüe comme expression)--mais cela peut bien être une seule rencontre sans que ça aille plus loin nécessairement

_a hook-up
to __hook up_ (sans trait d'union)


----------



## Raskolnikovam

bonjour,
j'etais la semaine derniere a un festival de jazz a paris; je me rappelle qu'un groupe a chante une chanson dont le refrain etait "I wanna hook up with you".. est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'eclairer sur le sens de cette phrase? 

merci d'avance.


----------



## wildan1

_hook up_ peut signifier avoir une aventure sexuelle

_John hooked up with Mary after the party last night._


----------



## Alpaka

and when you say 
"Think she's hooked up with him".

ça veut dire quoi ?
qu'elle voyage avec lui, qu'elle couche avec lui, qu'elle sort avec lui ?


----------



## Katt_Dogg

personellement, je crois que ça ca veut dire une aventure sexuelle..

mais si c'était..

they've hooked up.. c'est qu'elle sort avec lui.. 

i guess it depends on the context..


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Yes, 'hooking up' usually has a romantic connotation (not always sexual; you can tell from the context) but you could use it to mean 'meeting up with' in general. 
We hardly ever say it in Britain, though; how often do Americans use it?


----------



## wildan1

_to hook up with someone_ (meaning meet up with someone) is a long-standing expression in AE

_to hook up_ in the sexual/relationship sense is fairly recent, and quite often used in AE, especially by younger people.


----------



## vaniochka

Hey,

What does it mean in that sentence :

"Maybe we should *hook up* sometimes !" ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Oddmania

_Hook up_ peut vouloir dire _coucher_, ou juste _sortir avec une personne_.

Dans ce cas là, je pense que ça veut dire _sortir ensemble _


----------



## vaniochka

Can it mean just "hang out" though ? Ou sortir ensemble vraiment dans le sens de "dating" ? Y a-t-il forcément une dimension amoureuse/sexuelle ?


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

_Possibly_ (in the right context), but -- unless I'm very out of touch myself_  --_ I think that's very overstated, Oddmania!

To me, "hook up" is simply a colloquial way of saying "meet up informally". Examples:

_- Let's hook up some time … we can grab a coffee._
  (Let's get together ... for a quick coffee, perhaps)

_- Give me a shout if you would like to hook up some time._
  (= Get in touch / phone me if you'd like us to meet up)


----------



## don't ask me

On devrait se voir très prochainement?


----------



## vaniochka

Thanks a lot !!

I'm relieved to know it doesn't mean something more than that


----------



## Bigote Blanco

vaniochka said:


> Thanks a lot !!
> 
> I'm relieved to know it doesn't mean something more that than


 
Vaniochka,
Don't be relieved yet. In AE "hook up" has explicit sexual meaning when used among young people. ("Let's hook up tonight"/ "We hooked up last week")
I am older and, to me, it has never meant anything other than to "get together", perhaps for lunch. But, to the younger crowd, it is my understanding that this is definitely not true.


----------



## don't ask me

I agree Bigote but when you start the sentence with 'maybe we should' it suggests that the person is using a certain level of civility.
If someone said 'maybe we should 'FU@K' sometime that would be strange to me even if they are young


----------



## Bigote Blanco

don't ask me said:


> I agree Bigote but when you start the sentence with 'maybe we should' it suggests that the person is using a certain level of civility.


 
The young crowd, I believe, would consider it quite civil to suggest a "hook up".  No vulgar words or intent, just a simple friendly suggestion for an intimate evening together.


----------



## don't ask me

I agree again Bigote but we are not talking about a 'hook up' because in BE and I imagine in AE too, one can talk about a 'hook up ' as a noun and there we would have no idea of context so it would be ambiguous
Here we have been given a context in the sense that 'maybe we should...... sometime' is to my understanding a polite suggestion of going out together and for most people would not mean let's have sex ( if I have understood your 'intimate evening together' sentence. If we look at the question posed I think there is no sexual intent or 'intimacy' suggested.


----------



## Bigote Blanco

don't ask me said:


> I agree again Bigote but we are not talking about a 'hook up' because in BE and I imagine in AE too, one can talk about a 'hook up ' as a noun and there we would have no idea of context so it would be ambiguous
> Here we have been given a context in the sense that 'maybe we should...... sometime' is to my understanding a polite suggestion of going out together and for most people would not mean let's have sex ( if I have understood your 'intimate evening together' sentence. If we look at the question posed I think there is no sexual intent or 'intimacy' suggested.


Don't Ask Me,
Here is the original sentence:
 "Maybe we should *hook up* sometimes !" ?

I simply and clearly pointed out that, "hook up"  can have two distinct meanings.


----------



## don't ask me

Oh yes the wonder of google and a site that quotes from urban dictionairies dot com.
As I say and as I have said before I agree with you that 'hook up' is ambiguous in America, But also as I said before (in answering the question posed by vaniochka) the expression 'maybe we should hook up sometime' gives us a context and for most people this context is a non-sexual one. Of course you can change the context. It's the same thing as the expression in BE 'to go with someone' that has been ambiguous for years amongst young English people and can mean a 'sexual encounter'

However if someone said to me 'maybe we should go somewhere tonight' it does not say to me that this person is indicating a sexual desire.. Of course people are entitled to interpret a statement in their own way. As long as they don't break the law I have no problem with that.. Happy browsing


----------



## wildan1

to me _to hook up_ can have many meanings, depending on context and intention. They are all discussed above and all are correct in the right context.  _Se retrouver_ ou _sortir ensemble_

As a noun, however, _a hook-up_ is unambiguous in AE--casual sex. _Un plan cul._


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

Here's what BBC Mundo has to say:


> If you hook up with somebody you meet them. It's very colloquial. Usually young professional people use this, people in their twenties, professional people, who lead a very busy life. They don't have very much time to spend with anyone, and they say 'oh, I'll hook up with you sometime' - meaning getting into contact for a quick conversation which has some definite purpose.


----------



## wildan1

Of course, in those other contexts, _hook-up_ has another meaning (same in AE for the contexts you cited in BE)--but those are inanimate objects!

In this century, _a hook-up_ (noun) between human beings means... sex.

(And I think nowadays in the US, any trailer/caravan park with a sign or ad that offered _"free hook-ups"_ would have that quote end up on the pages of a humor magazine!)

As all have said before, the verb _to hook up_ is open to more interpretation


----------



## marcel26

vaniochka said:


> Hey,
> 
> What does it mean in that sentence :
> 
> "Maybe we should *hook up* sometimes !" ?
> 
> Thanks a lot



I mean: "Maybe we shoudl have casual sex (without any obligations) sometime".


----------

